# Louisiana spillway ?



## Dkh100 (May 20, 2014)

I been wanting to ride with a decent size group of people because it's always funner with more people anyone or group wanna try to set up a date or something to go riding in the spill way if it's a good place still I haven't been there in forever ? Or any events happen close to new orleans area . Besides tgw in September


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

Look up kajun mudslingers on facebook


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

